# 66 gto back home



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

well finally after a year and a half, the 66 body is out of the shop, on the frame and back home. with winter, i mean garage season approaching, i'll have plenty of fun ahead to try to get her done by spring, depending on the funds. this was definately the week i've been waiting for and to top it off, i get my seats back as well tomorrow. here are a few pics arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

NICEarty:


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks T.M.P.!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> NICEarty:


:agree

That engine compartment looks great and correct, even the tower hose clamps


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

and a few more.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> That engine compartment looks great and correct, even the tower hose clamps





crustysack said:


> looks awesome


thanks guys! i'm trying to go as correct as possible. date coded wire set, re-cored rad with harrison stampings, firewall markings, original starter, alternator, distibutor, coil etc... knowing my dad had purchased it new and its history, was a big plus. the entire drive line was never touched, including the clutch and u joints. he shifted around 2k all the time. car was babied mechanically but the nj winters forced it into storage in 1979 when the trunk floor gave out and couldn't support the gas tank. it was parked indoors from about 1981. and still is lol! but hopefully not for long :cheers


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice! :cool


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Frikkin' Sweet....love it! :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

_*Really*_ nice job! Are those baby moons on there? I use to run those too. :cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

grabber said:


> Very nice! :cool





Koppster said:


> Frikkin' Sweet....love it! :cool





Rukee said:


> _*Really*_ nice job! Are those baby moons on there? I use to run those too. :cheers


thanks guys! yeah Rukee they are baby moons. they were given to me with tires and i have been using them for now. they are 14". was thinking of going with 15" redilnes and rally 1 wheels when the car is done. any suggestions for wheel/tire combos anyone? :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Job and a nice color also!!! I would run a set of Rallye 1 wheels with radial red lines on it!!! :cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful job. GREAT looking car, and great color. If it were mine, I would run Ralley Ones with redlines in whatever size you like. If you are RICH, the killer wheel on that car would be a set of Hurst wheels with redlines. GRRRRRRRRR! Again, job well done. Congrats!


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow! That looks sweet! I'm about a year or so away from the day you're enjoying... c'mon c'mon, can't wait for then.

Grats!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the staggard Cregar look.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Cregar"?? C'mon, Rukee......all you have to do is go out and look at your center caps!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

very cool that the car has been in your family since birth- very rare to see that- have fun this winter


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Is the the engine hoist bracket in the front of the engine at the water pump on the left side original?


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks for the compliments guys!. i agree with going with redlines since that is what it came with originally and i think they are just plain cool. as far as wheels i do like the look of the cragars on yours Rukee and someone else suggested a keystone classic as well. i'm torn between either of those or rally 1's. if i were rich i would definately go with the hurst wheel. but with 2 little ones, daycare, a mortgage, bad economy:willy:......... well you guys know, i'm sure i'm not alone. i'm fortunate to be doing this at all. maybe a set will magically arrive from santa this year  . yeah crusty, not only did my dad buy it new, but in 1970 when i was born, he picked me up from the hospital in it, so it's the first car i ever rode in! my parents also took it niagra for thier honeymoon and my grandparents helped him buy it. my uncle stopped up on saturday and could't belive it. he remebered the car when it was new and said it looks even better now than it did then. yeah Mal, that bracket is original. the one thing that is not( besides the repop hoses, clamps, plug wire set, etc..) is the tri power set but they are restored originals and i have the complete 4bbl set up all cleaned up in a crate right down to the wing nut for the air cleaner and all pcv and vac lines. they say for value if its not on the car it better be "in" the car. the block, heads, dist, brackets and valve covers are the originals. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Just a FYI,

If you decide to go with Rally Ones the brake drums were painted red from the factory in 66.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> "Cregar"?? C'mon, Rukee......all you have to do is go out and look at your center caps!!


is the 'a' and 'e' close enough to each other to call it a typo?? 




I've always been working on my spelling.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Just a FYI,
> 
> If you decide to go with Rally Ones the brake drums were painted red from the factory in 66.


that looks really really nice randy. where did you get your wheels and paint for the drums? i'm only assuming the paint is a high temp and the wheel are repros? i didn't know they should be red. mine came through with hub caps which look a little blah to me, but of course i will keep them and the original wheels. just looking to dress her up a bit but stay "correct".


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I like the staggard Cregar look.





geeteeohguy said:


> "Cregar"?? C'mon, Rukee......all you have to do is go out and look at your center caps!!


ahhh the humor on here is great! just one of the reasons i love this site.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I like the staggard Cregar look.





geeteeohguy said:


> "Cregar"?? C'mon, Rukee......all you have to do is go out and look at your center caps!!




*Keystone* is much easier to spell!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

johnnylightning03 said:


> that looks really really nice randy. where did you get your wheels and paint for the drums? i'm only assuming the paint is a high temp and the wheel are repros? i didn't know they should be red. mine came through with hub caps which look a little blah to me, but of course i will keep them and the original wheels. just looking to dress her up a bit but stay "correct".


The paint came from Advanced Auto and is caliper paint, the wheels are Wheel Vintiques and were purchased from Summit Racing, the center caps and rings were purchased from Wheel Vintiques and the tires are from Diamond Back Tires.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks randy. the caliper paint i have heard about from a buddy and will pick up. now what size wheel/tire combo did you choose? i was recommended to go a 15" tire instead of the stock 14".


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> *Keystone* is much easier to spell!!


easier to spell but doesn't sound as fancy :lol: that pic looks great! i wish i could make it bigger to see it better. nice!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

johnnylightning03 said:


> thanks randy. the caliper paint i have heard about from a buddy and will pick up. now what size wheel/tire combo did you choose? i was recommended to go a 15" tire instead of the stock 14".


My tires are P225/70r -15, if I had it to do over I would go with P225/60r 15. Sometimes while turning the tires will rub on the wheel well trim.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks. Click on this thumbnail. Haven't figured out the photobucket option yet...


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Now That is a picture.

Very Nice!!




.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Bobby! Appreciate it......:seeya


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Thanks. Click on this thumbnail. Haven't figured out the photobucket option yet...


thanks. much better. what a great looking car! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Johnny........:seeya:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

try this


----------

